
Facebook announces PyTorch 1.0, a more unified AI framework - tosh
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/02/facebook-announces-pytorch-1-0-a-more-unified-ai-framework/
======
dang
> PyTorch 1.0 will be released in beta later this year.

That makes this an announcement of an announcement, and therefore off topic
here.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22announcement%20of%20an%20an...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22announcement%20of%20an%20announcement%22&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

~~~
pesenti
How about switching the URL to the real announcement and removing the off
topic?
[https://code.facebook.com/posts/172423326753505/announcing-p...](https://code.facebook.com/posts/172423326753505/announcing-
pytorch-1-0-for-both-research-and-production/)

~~~
dang
It isn't available yet. On HN there's no harm in waiting until a thing is
available.

------
solomatov
It's really good to have a healthy competition. Tensorflow added eager
evaluation, they added pythonless model export.

